# Question about the bully sticks



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

After reading all about bully sticks through this forum topic, I got B & B the Merrick bully sticks. WOW - you would think I had gotten them a filet mignon! 

My question, however, is this. Brighton is an aggressive chewer. Bentley - not as much. I can tell Brighton just chews away at his little stick much faster. How long at a time do you let your pups chew on the sticks? I let them chew on them for maybe 20 or 30 minutes at a time - but then take the sticks away since they are consuming them. I think Brighton would eat the entire 12 inch stick up in one sitting if I would just leave him alone and let him have it!! LOL  I wasn't sure what the calorie content is and if it would fill their little tummy up and make them sick.

They love these things. I think they would just about stand on their head to get to chew it!!!! Thanks to everyone for their recommendation on these. I definitely learned something new.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would take it up. No more than a few inches a day.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I give Nikki a flossie for only 30 minutes at a time, once in the morning and once at night. I put it in a baggie into the fridge and it lasts a few days.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

You're right in taking them away after time. Kosmo would probably eat one in one sitting too :w00t: He LOVES them! :biggrin:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> After reading all about bully sticks through this forum topic, I got B & B the Merrick bully sticks. WOW - you would think I had gotten them a filet mignon!
> 
> My question, however, is this. Brighton is an aggressive chewer. Bentley - not as much. I can tell Brighton just chews away at his little stick much faster. How long at a time do you let your pups chew on the sticks? I let them chew on them for maybe 20 or 30 minutes at a time - but then take the sticks away since they are consuming them. I think Brighton would eat the entire 12 inch stick up in one sitting if I would just leave him alone and let him have it!! LOL  I wasn't sure what the calorie content is and if it would fill their little tummy up and make them sick.
> 
> They love these things. I think they would just about stand on their head to get to chew it!!!! Thanks to everyone for their recommendation on these. I definitely learned something new.[/B]


When Ollie was a puppy I only gave it to him in the evenings for about an hour or so. It helped him unwind (and gave us a break). He would have chewed that thing 24/7 had I given him the opportunity. Now that he's getting older he's still interested but not as desperate for it. He'll chew it at night before bed. Sometimes it gets left out and he doesn't touch it all day.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

You guys don't get grossed out by what it is made of? :shocked: I don't think I could give this to my dogs.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Well-it grosses ME out-but I don't take that out on Kosmo  He loves them so I get them for him.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I sometimes put them up if Mia chews on them for over 30 minutes, but she never does. She usually attacks it for about 30 min or so and goes to take a water break and grab a few kibbles then goes on her merry little way forgetting about the bully stick.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> You guys don't get grossed out by what it is made of? :shocked: I don't think I could give this to my dogs.[/B]


I can't handle the smell. It is AWFUL. I've found less stinky ones, but they are still bad. We just use Flossies instead.  Jax LOVES those.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your replies!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=564535
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merrick brand do not smell at all. They are marketed as "beef tendon"--I'm not sure if it's bull penis, as the others are. Anybody know?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=564547
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merrick Flossies are 'beef tendon" which is not the same as a bully stick and my dogs love them. My trusty pet boutique sells something called a Moo Stick which is a free range bully stick and doesn't smell. I haven't used these but I've given them as gifts. 

Leslie


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

I didn't even know they could actually eat them...Carly chews on the 24/7, it is her favorite thing to do but they don't really get much shorter, or if they do it's not noticeable.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

> I didn't even know they could actually eat them...Carly chews on the 24/7, it is her favorite thing to do but they don't really get much shorter, or if they do it's not noticeable.[/B]



I noticed that the one Bentley chews doesn't go down much - I think he just gnaws on it. But Brighton - well - he's my little aggressive chewer and I can definitely tell he consumes it. I gave them both the sticks at the same time and Brighon's is about half the size of Bentley's.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> You guys don't get grossed out by what it is made of? :shocked: I don't think I could give this to my dogs.[/B]


The Merrick brand is made of tendons, not the gross stuff. At least that is what everyone claims, and what Merrick puts on the label. I have also heard that Merrick's brand is the only one that doesn't stink really bad, so maybe that is a clue that it really isn't made of the same thing that "other" Bully Sticks are made of.

I also buy the thicker Bully STicks and the jumbo Flossies now from Merrick. Midis doesn't consume them in one sitting like he used to do the smaller ones. He uses them more for chewing. 

Cyndi


----------

